# What is this Sears Frame Screamer? But is has a fork for a 20" wheel.



## KevinM (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got this Sears frame and I can't id it . Anyone have some knowledge on what it is. Kevin
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/5/0/3/5/0/webimg/580498749_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/5/0/3/5/0/webimg/580498760_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/5/0/3/5/0/webimg/580498767_o.jpg


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 10, 2012)

*I am no expert...*

But I beleive that Rat Trap Springer may be correct for a 16"-20".

The hard core guys over at Classic Muscle Bikes Yuku would know for sure.

I had a Screamer2 back in the day.


----------

